# Tesco Jetwash - Distilled water



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

What are people's thoughts on the distilled rinse option on the Tesco Jet wash?

Reason I ask is due to a recent encounter with the digested contents of a bird's stomach that had a direct hit on the roof (I'm sure it must have been eating curry!!), I needed to clean the area quickly to minimise damage to the paintwork.

In my haste I decided to pop to my local Tesco and use the distilled water rinse option at the Jet wash. Obviously I gave the hose a good run through to make sure any chemical products had been cleared out of the pipes before using on the car.

In theory I'm fairly confident this shouldn't cause any damage to the paint; it is a contactless rinse, but just wanted to get people's thoughts

TIA

Adam


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Is distilled water not just water thats been filtered so basically all you did her was rinse your car with water that was better than what you get out your tap at home?

I'd really doubt that any 'damage' would be caused under these circumstances.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Distilled water is just like your normal tap water but the water has had many of it's impurities removed so you will be safe no harm :thumb:


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

That's the most OCD question I've seen on here in a while.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Rinsing your car with water should be ok


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Millz said:


> That's the most OCD question I've seen on here in a while.


Well six months ago I though cleaning a car with the 2BM was a little OCD!!

I just wanted to make sure


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Distilled water isnt filtered water at all...

However it wont cause any damaged no.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

carbonangel said:


> Distilled water isnt filtered water at all...
> 
> However it wont cause any damaged no.


No it's not your 100% right a little search will show that it is.

"water that has many of its impurities removed through distillation. Distillation involves boiling the water and then condensing the steam into a clean container."


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The advantage of distilled is its no longer containing the calcium that turns water to hard water, so you dont get the water spots and etching in the lacquer.
Thats why its use to dilute the sprays we make up otherwise you are just wiping calcium deposits amongst other stuff onto the car which is not advised...:thumb:
So good call going for the distilled option i didnt even know they did it, then again ive never used one...:lol:


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

james_death said:


> The advantage of distilled is its no longer containing the calcium that turns water to hard water, so you dont get the water spots and etching in the lacquer.
> Thats why its use to dilute the sprays we make up otherwise you are just wiping calcium deposits amongst other stuff onto the car which is not advised...:thumb:
> So good call going for the distilled option i didnt even know they did it, then again ive never used one...:lol:


I need to double check but it's either distilled or filtered. I was just curious if there were any additives within it.

The main thing is it dried with no water marks (calcium deposits) which is now a relief.

In a former life (Pre detailing world) I would often use a jet wash as a quick solution to cleaning the car which is how I knew about it. It also comes out at a reduced pressure so minimises the risk of forcing deposits over the paint. :devil:

Just found this smilie which is particularly appropriate for this topic!

:detailer:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

You could also consider buy a bottle of ONR.


----------

